# anyone know?



## jbug555 (Oct 1, 2010)

will a goldblatt flat box handle fit a blueline flat box?


----------



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

It has been my experience that most of the tools are interchangeable. There are a few exceptions out there, but chances are it will fit.


----------

